# Do You Shake Hands?



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

Sometimes I can meet someone without shaking hands, depending on the situation.  But if it's natural and I don't think about it, I have done some hand shaking in my day.  Nothing extreme or crazy like they do nowadays, lol...not gonna go there.


----------



## Justme (May 25, 2014)

I always shake hands on first acquaintance with anyone. I cannot bear being hugged by strangers.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 25, 2014)

I don`t really like to be hugged by strangers either-although most people don`t hug you when first meeting you. But hand shaking,although I do it,always creeps me out a bit. Have you ever stood near a men`s restroom and watched how many men walk in and out without having (obviously) taken the time to wash their hands? Or even seen many women in the ladies room walk out without bothering? Years ago,we were in this very,very high end restaurant in the San Francisco area with friends, and the owner (who,by the way,prepared Caesar salads and Steak Diane and Cherries Jubilee tableside,came into the restroom while our friend was in there,used the facilities and walked out without washing his hands. Ewwwww!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2014)

You're right about the hand sanitation, good idea not to touch your face after a handshake, and scrub your hands asap.  Some germaphobes won't shake hands at all.  As I get older, and have watched some episodes of Kitchen Nighmares , I eat out less and less.


----------



## Falcon (May 25, 2014)

What does a woman do sitting down that a dog does on 3 legs?   Shake hands!

 I always shake the hand that is put out for me to shake, including women.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 25, 2014)

I don't think people hug enough.  I remember working in France when every morning in the office it was handshakes with the men and two kisses on the cheeks with the ladies.  In the Netherlands, it was three kisses.    Of course some people are simply paranoid.


----------



## Justme (May 25, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I don't think people hug enough.  I remember working in France when every morning in the office it was handshakes with the men and two kisses on the cheeks with the ladies.  In the Netherlands, it was three kisses.    Of course some people are simply paranoid.



I hug and kiss my grandchildren, but dislike hugging and kissing adults including my close family.


----------



## Harley (May 25, 2014)

I do shake hands, but, I am also a hugger, so watch out.. lol Of course, I don't just hug anyone..


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)

Many agreements are sealed with a handshake.  I am always open to a handshake.


"The handshake is thought by some to have originated as a gesture of peace by demonstrating that the hand holds no weapon.  Some claim that it began with the Egyptian hieroglyph of the extended hand that inspired Michelangelo when he painted his famed fresco “The Creation of Adam” in the Sistine Chapel. In it, Adam stretches forth his hand towards God’s hand."

http://www.templestudy.com/2008/02/07/the-origin-of-the-common-handshake/


----------



## CPA-Kim (May 25, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> I don't think people hug enough.  I remember working in France when every morning in the office it was handshakes with the men and two kisses on the cheeks with the ladies.  In the Netherlands, it was three kisses.    Of course some people are simply paranoid.



I agree.  When I see a friend I haven't seen in awhile, I always hug them.  When I meet someone new, I extend my hand to shake hands.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 25, 2014)

Occasionally, I shake hands when meeting someone for the first time. I don't like being hugged by strangers. Something that happens to me too frequently (by men and women) is when they stand near me talking and the whole while they are talking, they are giving me a back rub. I can't stand it and want to get as far away as possible.


----------



## Bettyann (May 25, 2014)

I love both hugs and shaking hands... its only when I feel some bad vibes/energy coming from someone that I don't like it.
I come from huggy-kissy families who had no difficulty showing affection. I think this makes a difference. That, plus, each person's personal experiences... but, as always, to each his own.


----------



## Justme (May 26, 2014)

I always made sure my children has plenty of hugs and kisses when they were young as that is very important for their development. It is just adults I dislike being tactile with. I remember making a conscious decision not to kiss my parents when I reached the age of twelve, far too embarrassing!


----------



## Michael. (May 26, 2014)

.



The handshake is perhaps the most common gesture of greeting in the modern world. 

It is a powerful, intensely personal gesture and a universal way to reach out and touch a fellow human being. 

Every day we come into contact with millions of pathogens so over time our bodies have adapted to be able to survive this onslought.  

In the context of business, we rely on handshakes to meet, greet, and 'seal a deal.'

It’s the nature of life and not shaking hands is going to have little impact on the overall level of germs that we come into contact with.

.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 26, 2014)

> how many men walk in and out without having (obviously) taken the time to wash their hands?  !



  I've seen quite a  few just walk past that sink after doing their business and depending on the establishment I don't wash there either. 
I carry my own wet wipes. Those small wet packs that open up to a large handkerchief size are just the thing to use.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 26, 2014)

I don't anymore, I mean, there are times I will take a woman's hand, whether she offers first, or I do.  But I have to be way careful of my right hand because of the arthritis.  I've had men crush my hand and I wanted slap the s__t out of the idiots.  I've had women-idiots do the same thing, so it isn't gender-specific No more, I'm friendly but mostly no on that one SB


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

You may not want to "shake" with a Cell phone, toothbrush or remote control either!  They are among the biggest germ carriers.


----------



## Harvatt (May 27, 2014)

To

 SeaBreeze ,   Here is another schooner  - one of my favourites . 

                                      I think she would have been built in the Mid sixties . They are beautiful
                                      vessels are they not . This one was called " The Winston Churchill " and I
                                      was so fortunate as to be able to go on initial sea trials with her !


----------



## Harvatt (May 27, 2014)

nwlady ,  Hello again  -   I would have thought  ' younger but not young ' would have been 
nearer the mark  - if I have got it right !  You look lovely on this photo ,even if you do have
arthritis .     In passing  -  for all my father was a free mason and in all honesty I know very
little about them and I have absolutely no desire to know , that handshake does look to me
as though it is their type of handshake , could I be right do you think  ?    Kind regards  Terry .


----------



## Mirabilis (May 27, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> I agree.  When I see a friend I haven't seen in awhile, I always hug them.  When I meet someone new, I extend my hand to shake hands.



I feel the same way.  Special people get a hug and I always make sure I offer a handshake to someone new.


----------



## Uff (May 28, 2014)

Yes I extend my hand automatically when I meet someone for the first time. I then look into their eyes and if I see a sparkle I know that I will like them.


----------

